# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  محاضرات مادة Criminology لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية 2021

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أعزائي الكرام  طلاب الفرقة الأولى 
شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية  بكلية الحقوق – جامعة الزقازيق 
تم نشر المحاضرات التالية على صفحتنا على اليوتيوب :

المحاضرة الأولى:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovcS-Ws4WxA

المحاضرة الثانية:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VA-FPzjGVI

المحاضرة الثالثة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adoY5nVDj1M

المحاضرة الرابعة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU1_5sdcSsg

المحاضرة الخامسة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkKXhA2CSyQ

المحاضرة السادسة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-zDc7bEZhQ

المحاضرة السابعة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1sYMJ15Cf0

المحاضرة الثامنة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1rl6-5U6l0

المحاضرة التاسعة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwNYxtEpihA

المحاضرة العاشرة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRrXaMI4UEs

المحاضرة الحادية عشرة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8T18KUYG3k

المحاضرة الثانية عشرة:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmxWIlkeMsU



مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد 

 :S22:

----------

